# Done with Betta



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I want to know who wants my other two fish right now because I am giving them away.

I am done with betta fish for good, today while cleaning out my tank the gravel vac sucked up my first and most loved fish Aquarius and now he's gone. I can't deal with this anymore, I want to know who in MN wants these fish, I also have an adf and two snails, tanks come with all.

I can't even look at them after i know I murdered the one fish I loved the most, the one who was special to me, I can't even look at them without gagging and hatting myself. I am so done with fish, with everything.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:sob::sob:


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aw! Please dont be so down on yourself!!!! It was an accident, it happens. You feel horrible, but you move foreward and learn better from it.

I myself have accidently dropped one of mine down the sink drain during a water change, with no possible way to get her out. I felt horrible about it just like you do. I cried over it for a few days, but I learned from it, and now I'm an even better fish mommy.

I really hope you dont quit. Its a horribly thing that happened, but you shouldnt quit.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

so sorry lady.that's terrible. you're dealing with so much. bella, now this. totally not f$%^&#@ fair. it's really hard to not give up when you have feelings of guilt like this. i once dropped a 10 gallon on my favorite hamster and killed him. still feel bad about it. but i didn't give up,because it was accidental.try not to punish yourself.you didn't do it intentionally.i hope you don't give up.if this is your final decision , i totally understand. if you really want to give them up, i'm in mn. i may be able to take them if you can't find anyone. would have to ask the family first. try not to do anything hasty.take care.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I destroyed my gravel vac, ripped it apart and cut up my hands destroying that trash, I can't say I agree that anyone uses them, the risk is too high unless you remove all your fish from the tank, you look away for a second and everything you love is gone. I'll never forgive myself for what happened to Aquarius. I had secret plans to breed him this summer, not because he had the best fins in the world but because his color was so beautiful and more than anything he was a truly person loving fish unlike my others. He loved sitting in my hands, he danced when he saw me, he watched youtube video's with me, he helped my depression so much and his last moments of life, his suffering were all my fault. I can never get his cute face out of my head, his eyes were so big and happy. I honestly don't deserve fish for what I did. Mistake or not it cost a life I held dear to me.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that. :-( Hope you change your mind about quitting though.


Can I ask, what gravel vac were you using?
Curious because I've had goldfish swim all the way up one and swim back down without problem. In my experience suction on those things is very weak.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't know what brand it was, I destroyed it. I think it was Aqueon but not sure. It was the manual one too and it sucked stuff up pretty hard. The vacume ended up ripping all his scales off one side and sucked his insides out. I tried to stop it, unplugged the head from the hose and he fell out but it was too late. 

Just before it happened he was rubbing on my hand and doing his happy dance. I feel I betrayed him. I feel like the worst fish owner ever. I should have never gotten back into fish.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh hun. I'm sorry. If I lives closer, I would come over just to give you a big hug! 

Is there any way you can give yourself a day or 2 to greeve before you make your final decision? You are such a good fishkeeper and I would hate for you to make a rash decision.

PM me if you want to talk okay? And if the decision sticks and no one lives close, maybe I can take a few of your babies on in my tank (if I can borrow shipping money from a friend).

I know it's corny, but I wanted to trade snails and plants with you one day Vic. Remember? You wanted to be the very 1st person to get Mysterys from me if they had babies. And you are a snail nut, just like me. Please don't let it eat you up inside 

Also, I have depression too, but my doctor found out that I suffered from a severe deficiancy (sp?) of B vitamins which mimic depression. I take B Complex and a Sublingual B12 pill every day along with my meds and I noticed improvements in less than a week! It's worth a shot :-(


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Im sorry for your loss D:

No *Olympia*, The question is what kind are you using i use one that has a hand pump thingy, and its like a suction monster, my goldfish has to diffend for its life when it gits near mine.Can you tell me what brand yours is.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It was an accident. Things happen. We've all had stuff to happen accidentally. I'm so sorry for your loss. Maybe take some time away from bettas and then you never know when the bug will bite and you'll end up with another one.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree. Give it some time to settle a bit before you make any big decisions.


Yep. I have an aqueon with a hand pump. Barely gets the poo off the sand. And it has a little plastic grate that keeps much from getting through.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I wish I had been lazy and not cleaned my tanks today. I wish I had just gone back to bed.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

I just read this, then went away, then came back. I couldn't get you out of my mind. I'm sure you are an amazing betta mom, maybe you could give it some time. This was not your fault, and don't let yourself think that. Aquarius was so lucky to have know real love from you, unlike other betta's that are kept in tiny, cold, dirty conditions for their entire lives. I wont tell you what to do, but I think that giving time before you make decisions might be good.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Things happen, please don't beat yourself up.

When I was about 13 I had a betta that was in a cup because I was cleaning his tank. I forgot all about the tank and my fish because I had to do some dishes, dinner and laundry. My dad was wrapping up the dinner dishes and knocked the cup off the counter. He said to me "Was there something in this cup?" And I forgot so I said "No" (Side note: MY DAD KNEW MY FISH WAS IN THERE ...) And so my betta dried up on the floor when I found him the next day.

Recently my mom dropped off her dog to my house while she was doing some shopping. My BF Alex, got my a BEAUTIFUL silver metallic CTEE from WALMART of all places okay? And I was doing water changes and he was the last one to go into his new tank. Well, Ebony climbed up my dresser and she knocked his cup down, and she ripped the lid off and drank all his water and ate my baby up. I felt really really horrible knowing he was digested most likely ALIVE!!! Okay? I felt SO awful... But I refuse to give up betta keeping. I just love them too much.

Please think it over and I hope you don't get out of betta keeping. It's a wonderful hobby and now you know to be more careful like I know to NEVER leave betta cups on my dresser, they go IN my dresser now until I can place them into a tank.

It'll be okay.. It's sad but time heals all wounds. You may cry time after time for your loss but you've learned now. 

Please think it over.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't know what to do about Bilbo Froggins Aquarius's tank mate, he won't come out of hiding, he won't eat, he won't move. I think he's in shock. He doesn't do good alone and my other two fish are either too aggressive or too small to be with him.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Then for his sake, see if you can find him a tankmate. Maybe go by all the places that carry fish tomorrow and see if you can find someone who calls to you. I'm not saying keep him or her for good, just maybe for now and make them a package deal for whoever wants them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

LadyVictorian said:


> I don't know what to do about Bilbo Froggins Aquarius's tank mate, he won't come out of hiding, he won't eat, he won't move. I think he's in shock. He doesn't do good alone and my other two fish are either too aggressive or too small to be with him.


I agree with the post above me.. Defiantly get him a tank mate to reduce his stress.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't know a none aggressive fish that can live with an adf other than schooling.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

How big is the tank? Either way, why not go with a little female Betta? Short fins so no worries about Mr. Bil mistaking her tail for a treat and many are less agressive than males. I have read that CT can be a bit more agressive than the others, but that's just from forums and blogs.

Also, sent you a PM. My phone has a time limit, so if I don't press send, I get disconnected. Makes posting a pain as I have to go back and edit. PMs also are a bit cumbersome as I usually must send several. If I will have to edit a post or send another PM, I usually end it with brb. I just wanted you to know why my posts come out so weird sometimes 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

It's a 5.5 cycled and lived planted.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Plenty of room for a little miss then! And all the plants too keep it nice and proper. What do you think Vic? Would a girl work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I had prior been planning a sorority tank for my 10 gallon and hunting for females. Only girls on aquabids have jumped out at me but I am trying to spend money wisely because right now I am paying a fortune in live plants to make sure the 10 gallon was planted heavily before getting more girls. I don't know...my mother wants to take me to a betta shop tomorrow and see if replacing Aquarius would help me but honestly...you can't go and replace him. Just like you can't replace your grandmother or your father. They don't understand what he meant to me I guess.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I get it, but this little girl can be solo. Not a sororiety girl, just a buddy for Bil. Maybe even a mutt with no special colors or pedigree, but who looks at you and makes you smile. She wont replace him. She will be someone new to love and love you back. To train and talk to and learn about 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Torshe (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I accedentally killed one of my bettas once by over dosing on some medicine by accident I think it was melafix..... She wouldnt eat for two weeks. But I eventually got back into bettas, their just so cute! My condolences.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I sucked up one of my best fry last week while doing a water change. Betta can be curious and like to play while doing water changes. It was an accident that has happened to many betta keepers I assure you. Dont beat yourself up. You giving him excellent care. There is another fish out there that needs a person like you!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You could always give him another ADF to play with. Your tank is plenty big. I hear at petsmart they done have anything to do with ACF, so you wouldn't need to worry too much about QT with them...just a thought since it sounds like you need a short break from bettas for now.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I wish I had gotten to breed him before this happens, at least then I would have had some part of him with me still.

I'm going to try and see if I can find another fishy to live with Froggins. He's still wedged under the temple Aquarius use to occupy and wont move even if I offer food. I hope he will be alright over the night.

I was driven in my grief to listen to one of my favorite soundtracks and came up with these from two songs on it. He Lives in You and Shadowland from the Lion King musical. 










I felt compelled to make that sitting in my room screaming and crying. I started listening to my Lion King sountrack (the musical) when Simba is mourning over his fathers death and doesn't want to go back to pride rock until he is reminded Mufasa isn't dead because he lives on through him. His strength, his memory, and his spirit.


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

As much as I risk making a mess I always keep the house ready to be clamped in one hand. Having minnows which seem to lack the ability to decide where they wanna dart off to I rather have a quick way of stopping the pressure should one of those buggers gets to close. And mine isn't to easy to clamp it's one of the petco ones sucks really hard. Accidents happen it does not make you a bad betta owner, it does not make it easy either. I'm sorry for your loss but you shouldn't give up on your other bettas. Think about the fishy that past do you think he'd want you to give up on the others?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

hope today is a brighter day for you.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I would agree with a lady frog for Bilbo, a 5 is plenty of space for two.

I felt the same way after something broke into my rabbit's cage and killed my baby, Minion. I had my other rabbits to get me through it though.

Just hang in there, don't give up just yet. Accidents happen, and while it can be hard to deal with (especially with depression), you can keep going. I did.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  

I know when I lose an animal I tend to go out and get a new one, not to replace the old but to get my mind off it and try to move on. If anything, I'd just go and look...you never know if you will find a special one or one who needs your help. 

You are a great fish keeper, and as much as this hurts, accidents do happen. Aquarius was loved and cared for up until his end. His time had come for whatever reason and there's nothing you can do now except remember him for what he was and move on. *hug*


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Going to the Betta Shop today, my mom hopes it will make me feel better but I don't know. i may or may not find another fish. I'm not hopeful for it.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

*hugs* That's why I usually remove the fish. I have sucked them up before too.
I lost 23 of my fish at once when we droveout of Alaska in wintertime. The back window was open and I didn't even notice. They all froze except the sickest one (the one in my siggy), who I picked up from walmart like a week before we left and one red CT. It sucked, but there were plenty of fishies in NY that needed my love


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I was just looking at the Betta Shop's website and it looks like they got some beautiful fish in yesterday so I hope you at least enjoy your visit. I can't believe I've never been there, it's so close to my house!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

We have slim pickings at petsmart and petco here, they are all pretty much blue or red veiltails. I think the better looking fish I found were petco's baby betta has some pretty cute colors but they were also only the size of fry and already had color so i figured they were horribly stunted.

Edit: I have to admit after looking over the Betta Shops new shipments i already saw about 6 fish I really want to look at. Three were plk and one hm, also seems like they might have some nice girls for my sorority.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I brought two of the babies home, and they've grown significantly in the month that they've been with us. It never hurts to try.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I have to admit after looking over the Betta Shops new shipments i already saw about 6 fish I really want to look at. Three were plk and one hm, also seems like they might have some nice girls for my sorority.


 
So glad you are going to give it another go! When I'm in the market for a new betta I'm definitely buying it from there...good prices and I won't have to pay for shipping for a gorgeous fish


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I am interested in seeing these fish and hope I can find someone who really speaks out to me, Bilbo still won't eat today or come out of hiding so...I'm getting worried about him.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

He is gonna be okay sweetie. They can't see very well and without the water movement from his tankmate, he could be in alert mode thinking that there is a preditor in his midst. He will be okay once he gets a new friend 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry for you!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

*sniff* Can I drive? How much are they?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So I was informed today they only told me this to keep me from doing something drastic and were not actually intending to take me there (great parents to pull this on a girl with serious depression who just lost a beloved pet) IN FACT I have been informed they won't allow me to get more fish and so I need someone in Minnesota to re home Bilbo Froggins asap. I am also considering rehoming my other two fish as well once again because my award winning parents are fed up with my pets...which was why I moved to Texas and was finally able to get fish. I'm 22 ALMOST 23 and forced into my parents home once again and being told what I can and can't have. When telling them an adf can't live along they said "I don't care he's just a fish." I explained he was actually a frog and that I care because he's my pet...so in short i can't give my frog what he needs thanks to my parents and would like to find him a home with anyone here who is in Minnesota. I would like him located to an aquarium where he has friends since he gets very skitish alone. Thanks.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

WTF! :evil: Don't they understand why you need this? Why did you have to move back? Do you know anyone else? Would they be willing to go with you to a therapy apointment so that the doc can explain to them why it is so important for you and your mental health? :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

We moved the band to Minnesota since the place we are recording is here. We don't have much for money so we are staying with my parents. Don't have anywhere else to go right now and I don't think they rightfully care if it's for my mental health or not or my pets health.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Ick. What a mess *shakes head*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

That is just weird to me, I can understand them telling you no to a cat or a dog or something similar but a fish? That just doesn't make sense to me. I'm so sorry though, I really wish I could help but there's no way I can have any more pets.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I drew this for you i hope it makes you feel better


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

And I would too, but I'm in Arkansas. Heck, I would take the whole lot! Everything from the frog to the tanks. Maybe after I held them for a bit, mom and dad would come to their senses :-?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Eatmice, that is so beautiful, I have no words for it, I am in tears.

Thank you.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Your welcome, I hope thing start turning out better for you


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

where in mn are you?


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

I am so incredibly sorry for your lose! I just lost my boy because he jumped and I feel horrible because I was getting ready to move him into a 5 gallon tank  But I think he was ready to go because I kept his lid on tight and I cannot figure out how he jumped for the life of me!

Now I have to say this and I'm not being cruel at all. But your boy was very special I can tell, trust me I lost my first guy from lack of care and I haven't forgiven myself for it! But you must realize how selfish you are for saying you're giving up on them. I know how hard it is to loose a loved one, I have lost more than I want to count and it haunts me but those memories keep me going and help me continue to save all animals.

If you give up on them now all that love you have for him will be for nothing. He wouldn't want you giving up on his fellows, he would want you to continue to rescue as many as you can and show them the love you had for him. Imagine all of the bettas who will be without a home if you aren't there to help? The world is full of people who know nothing and care nothing about fish. Trust me I was clueless a year ago (still am but learning more and more) and now I'm getting ready to take on a new female (I just lost two from a strong flesh eating disease, I bought them knowing very well that they were sick, and within two days they were both in heaven. I had to throw away my tank and everything with it and trust me I was heart broken to lose both of them  BUT my dream is to build a sorority tank of rescued females and I am going to do exactly that because I know that if I don't they may never find homes).

The bottom line is do NOT give up because you're giving up on all the bettas and every other fish that needs a home. Without you, we, the people who care for fish, will lose a valuable member and the fish will lose a great home and a someone with a lot of love to give.

A few years ago I was driving home and I was texting a picture of my friends horse to her when all of a sudden I saw a bird, she was jumping up to fly away just as I was coming and BAM I hit her. I was on a busy exit but I hit my brakes parked in the middle and ran to get her. She had survived the impact and I grabbed her before the major trucks came. On the way to the car she struggled to get out of my hand and then slowly closed her eyes and flew away to heaven. I could only sit there in the middle of a busy exit right off the HWY and cry. I brought her home and buried her. I am now dedicating my life to saving animals (ever since I could talk I have always wanted to be a vet and I'm finally going after my dream!). My point is, I've hurt animals and have had to live with the guild of it all. But I know that giving up with be an insult to them. I am not trying to be mean but I know when you just want to give up, trust me I lost my boy and then those two girls all in one week. The girls were almost expected because of their disease but my boy jumped and died that way. I will continue to keep bettas because I know that someone needs to show them the right way.

Please do not give up, you have got to keep on moving forward. Think about all the betas that need your help, don't give up on them!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Wow I'm sorry I got incredibly passionate in my post because I know that I've been going through some depression and knowing that I can actually save lives has really helped me get through a lot.

I am so sorry that you are having to move back with your parents, I also know how you feel. My mom doesn't want me having anymore fish because she's OCD and doesn't like the mess when I clean the tank (I only drop a little bit of water but I do clean it up!). I'm of course going to rescue hopefully a female this weekend and bring her back to college with me. 

Of course my post probably didn't help with the mood and I honestly didn't see all the post until after I posted mine. I would say now to just try to help your parents understand but sometimes you really can't. My dad doesn't understand that my animals aren't 'just animals'. He keeps telling me 'it's just a fish' or 'he's just a horse'. But he doesn't understand how much I love my horse. I honestly tear up every time I think about losing Peter Pan and I know that when its his time (in 60 plus years  ) I will not be able to function for a very long time. I really love him with all my heart and he has been there to help me through (even when he wanted to eat grass instead).

But I wish you luck and if you need anyone to talk to I'm here and listening  I also do understand what you're going through to at least some degree and I honestly do not mind just listening (since I've been talking...a LOT) 

Best of wishes


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Since my parents don't want me getting another fish my grandma said she would take me to pick out a betta soon. We figure my parents wouldn't notice as they don't pay attention to my tanks and since all my tanks are heavily decorated and planted they would likely never see and never know until i moved back out of the house. After all I keep reminding my parents I don't intend to be living with them long and I feel I can own any beast or creature I want since they won't be in their home come spring. Still even in Texas they called me and said "no more fish, you are wasting money on them." to which I just answered, "stop me if you can, I'm 22 and this is MY house."


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better....I had a tragic (but stupid) loss of myself. I had finally found a perfect female mate for my boy Leon...took me months to find her. She was a perfect lavender/purple & white salamander female which I was intending on mating with my boy (pictured in the avatar). When I initially got her I struggled to get her to eat...she was only eating bloodworms (that junk food). After weeks and weeks of almost forcefeeding she FINALLY started eating betta flake food! I was like WOOHOOOO....went to bed happy that night.

Then the next morning I woke up and found her on the floor dried-up! (forgot to cover up my rimless tank that night) But DAMNNN I was so mad!!! Especially since I had just gotten her to eat flake food! AND she was a perfect find for Leon. 

Now I'm on the search for another female salamander...hopefully w/o having to resort to crazy aquabid import prices.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

eatmice2010 said:


> I drew this for you i hope it makes you feel better


After talking to my mom who has been wanting me to get a tattoo for years I am starting to think I finally have something worth putting on my skin forever. If it's okay with you could i get this as a tattoo?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Since my parents don't want me getting another fish my grandma said she would take me to pick out a betta soon. We figure my parents wouldn't notice as they don't pay attention to my tanks and since all my tanks are heavily decorated and planted they would likely never see and never know until i moved back out of the house. After all I keep reminding my parents I don't intend to be living with them long and I feel I can own any beast or creature I want since they won't be in their home come spring. Still even in Texas they called me and said "no more fish, you are wasting money on them." to which I just answered, "stop me if you can, I'm 22 and this is MY house."


Yea grandma! Sounds like mine. MUCH more understanding than my parents are and just an awesome woman all around


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> After talking to my mom who has been wanting me to get a tattoo for years I am starting to think I finally have something worth putting on my skin forever. If it's okay with you could i get this as a tattoo?


That REALLY makes me wish that I could see the pic! Any clue why I can't see it Em (eatsmice)?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My grandma was the one who raised me since when my parents were married it was very 'unsafe' for a child to live in that sort of situation. I lived with my grandma until I was 12 after my parents got divorced. All we ever did was play outside, garden, talk about faeries, and save wild animals that needed help. Most of my life was bottle feeding baby bunnies and helping birds, field mice, just about anything recover from animal attacks. And I learned more than anything from her, the best part of saving wild animals isn't keeping them forever but watching them go free again and take to their home happy to be alive, given a second chance. She loves animals like I do and she understands how i feel about my fish and my frog, even my snails. She knows I only want what is best for them and if happy to help me when she can. When I was down on cash one year she even paid my $200 vet bill FOR MY MOUSE. She knew that mouse was special to me and paid the bill so Ophelia could get her medication she needed.










Can you see it now Blue?


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, Hang in there! I remember having a similar situation as youngster still remember 35 yrs ago the loss of a favorite guppy to the dreaded vaccuum. I have since raised and cared for thousands of fish. It taught me a valuable lesson, not soon forgotten but has made me a better caregiver!


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

LadyVictorian Sounds like you have a great, awesome, super Grandmom!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh wow... I can see why you were so taken aback. Em, that is just... divine. That is all I can say about it. Divine. It would be beautiful on your back between your shoulderblades to remind you that even though you can't see her anymore, she is always watching over you. 

And I get the grandparent thing. My mother wanted me until she got me and then... not so much. My Mammaw is the closest thing I will have to a mother and in my eyes, she is. And it sounds like your parents are regular parents of the year, so I know living with them is like nails down the chalkboard of your soul. :-(


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I was thinking between the shoulders too, and then it would almost be symbolic of Aquarius always begin apart of me.

I think after my therapy appointment if we have time today my grandma is taking me around the petstores to look at fish. She said she wanted to take me today and my mom seemed suspicious but eh, my grandma covered it well with "I just want to spend time with my granddaughter."


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Good for you hun. Also, make sure you find a true artist to do it. It will be a part of you for the rest of your life. And I would leave off the RIP part to make it happy and beautiful to all who see it. But that's just my opinion. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

You are a great betta parent, don't bee to hard on yourself. The tattoo is a beautiful idea!


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I don't know what to do about Bilbo Froggins Aquarius's tank mate, he won't come out of hiding, he won't eat, he won't move. I think he's in shock. He doesn't do good alone and my other two fish are either too aggressive or too small to be with him.


That's probably the cutest froggy name in the history of cute froggy names.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

That'll make a very unique and lovely tattoo. Just a warning though - the white on the fin edges is going to HURT so you may wish to set it up as 2 sessions. And they may ask if you're ok with mixing a color with the white, because it does have a tendency to yellow over time (which will be especially noticeable paired against the indigo, as they're complementary colors). A little bit of blue or grey in it will prevent that from happening.

St. Sabrina's in Uptown does pretty magnificent tattoos, if you're looking for a shop


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG so I went to The Betta Shop and got a BEAUTIFUL hmplk. :O Can I just say how beautiful he is seven times over? His name is Copernicus. Posted pictures of him in the betta pictures.

I talked to a guy at a tattoo shop today when my bandmate got his ears pierced and he told me about that too. Wingnuts in Anoka. My friend went to the one you mentioned though Babystarz and got great results.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Woot! I am so happy you found one that spoke to you hun. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh man I just saw this thread, its putting me in tears  I'm so sorry for your loss, it must have been a traumatic experience too  I'm glad you decided to get another betta and not give up on betta keeping. I've sucked up my Corydora's TWICE, once one was stuck right at the beginning of the hose for like 5 minutes...I couldn't get it out! Eventually I had to get a Q-Tip and poke it through where it connects to the hose to push him out. Luckily they survived both attempts on their life. Honestly I never knew how dangerous these things could be...


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Well you can be assured the new prince of the house won't have a hose in his tank ever....I am cleaning it with a turkey baster.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

happy for you lady. it's been a tough week for you.hope it's smooth sailing from now on. congrats on your new lil' buddy.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Well you can be assured the new prince of the house won't have a hose in his tank ever....I am cleaning it with a turkey baster.


You can also siphon out water with airline tubing, that is what I use for my fry tanks. Just place the bucket you're siphoning into below the tank. You may need to suck on the end of the tubing to get it going, but don't do it too hard because gravity will do most of the work! Same concept for refilling with clean water, but place the bucket above the tank.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

LadyVictorian said:


> After talking to my mom who has been wanting me to get a tattoo for years I am starting to think I finally have something worth putting on my skin forever. If it's okay with you could i get this as a tattoo?



Of course, its all yours


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

So Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LadyVictoria: I'm so sorry for your loss, but I'm so happy that you were able to find another fishy to love!!! I understand about the fishy thing. My grandma wasn't very excited about me getting a fish and tank, but she's been coming in to look at the tank lately. My depression has been kicking my bottom lately, so I bought my betta after my doctor told me to do something for myself for once (I'm very much a people pleaser). As my boyfriend would say, you shouldn't let what other people say bother you so much; just don't care what they say. If your fish matters to you, then that is what is important. The whys shouldn't matter, other than it just IS. Cheer up, buttercup!


----------

